# Marimo Balls



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Have any of you had any luck keeping marimo balls alive in betta aquariums?I am interested in buying a few for my fish Cleos new aquarium, but I haven't had any luck finding them in any petstores here. Have any of you bought marimo balls online? I found some on ebay but because it is ebay I feel kind of undecided if I want to buy them there, do any of you know where else I could possibly buy some online?


:-?


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

Every pet store I've been in carries Marimo, they usually have quite a number of them. Have you tried asking the associates? Pet stores like to put marimo in the fish tanks, not the plant tanks.

I have one marimo that is thriving. Not sure why, I don't do anything special for it.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I bought mine on ebay for cheap. Three small ones. It took a month to get here because they were overseas. I was worried they'd be dead or dying by the time I got them, but they were fine. I've had them for at least a year and a half now.


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

yea, try looking in the fish tanks, that's where the stores around me keep them. but a lot of time, unless they just got them in, they'll look gray from the grit and nastyness, i'd avoid those. a little could probably be washed off, but don't waste your money unless it looks mainly green. 
when i had a marimo i never did anything for it, and it lived happily for a good month or two, until it got poisoned by toxins in the water and had to be thrown away. they're super easy, and don't need anything other than a little light and to be turned every now and then so the bottom doesn't get brown.


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a bunch of marimos, some are plum-sized and some pea-sized. They just sit at the bottom and I'll knock them around when vacuuming to turn them.

Aquabid always has marimos listed in their "Aquarium Plants" category.


----------

